# Steam Spiele auf neuen PC übertragen



## TestudoImprobis (9. Februar 2014)

*Steam Spiele auf neuen PC übertragen*

Hallo,

ich besitze derzeit ein richtig langsames Notebook, weshalb ich mir nun einen PC kaufe.
Des Weiteren habe ich auch noch eine sehr langsames Internet, aber eine relativ große Steam Bibliothek.

Ich habe bereits gehört/gelesen, dass es mit Tools möglich ist Steam Spiele zu übertragen.

Oder geht das auch über das interne Steam Spiele sichern, und dann auf dem neuen PC wiederherstellen?

Was sind Vor und Nachteile?

Funktioniert das einfach so?

Irgendwas mit Registry oder so?

Vielleicht kann auch jemand was dazu sagen, der das schon mal gemacht hat.

Ich will meinem nagelneuen PC ja dann nichts schlechtes tun 

Danke!


----------



## jamie (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Steam Spiele auf neuen PC übertragen*

Du kannst einfach den ganzen Steam-Ordner rüberkopieren. Steam merkt dann, dass es wo anders ist und wenn du es als Admin gestartet hast, installiert es sich selbst neu und behält eine Spiele.


----------



## Gast20140625 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Steam Spiele auf neuen PC übertragen*

Entweder das oder: Steam -> Spiele sichern und wiederherstellen -> Aktuell installierte Spiele sichern. Da dann auswählen was du haben willst und Steam erstellt dir Backups dieser Spiele. Falls gewünscht auch in passende Pakete zum brennen auf DVDs zerlegt.
Die entstandenen Backups kopierst du auf den neuen PC und tust sie dort in Steam wieder über: Steam -> Spiele sichern und wiederherstellen wieder installieren.

Falls du nur den ganzen Ordner kopierst, kann es sein, dass einige Daten fehlen. Dann musst du einen Rechtsklick auf das Spiel machen und dann "Dateien überprüfen".


----------



## TestudoImprobis (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Steam Spiele auf neuen PC übertragen*



john201050 schrieb:


> Entweder das oder: Steam -> Spiele sichern und wiederherstellen -> Aktuell installierte Spiele sichern. Da dann auswählen was du haben willst und Steam erstellt dir Backups dieser Spiele. Falls gewünscht auch in passende Pakete zum brennen auf DVDs zerlegt.
> Die entstandenen Backups kopierst du auf den neuen PC und tust sie dort in Steam wieder über: Steam -> Spiele sichern und wiederherstellen wieder installieren.
> 
> Falls du nur den ganzen Ordner kopierst, kann es sein, dass einige Daten fehlen. Dann musst du einen Rechtsklick auf das Spiel machen und dann "Dateien überprüfen".


 
Dann werde ich das wohl so machen.

Will nur alle möglichen Fehler vermeiden bei meinem neuen PC


----------



## TestudoImprobis (9. Februar 2014)

john201050 schrieb:


> Entweder das oder: Steam -> Spiele sichern und wiederherstellen -> Aktuell installierte Spiele sichern. Da dann auswählen was du haben willst und Steam erstellt dir Backups dieser Spiele. Falls gewünscht auch in passende Pakete zum brennen auf DVDs zerlegt.
> Die entstandenen Backups kopierst du auf den neuen PC und tust sie dort in Steam wieder über: Steam -> Spiele sichern und wiederherstellen wieder installieren.
> 
> Falls du nur den ganzen Ordner kopierst, kann es sein, dass einige Daten fehlen. Dann musst du einen Rechtsklick auf das Spiel machen und dann "Dateien überprüfen".



Aber auf eine Festplatte, sonst bräuchte ich ja ganz schön viele DVDs, Zeit und Arbeit


----------



## Gast20140625 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Steam Spiele auf neuen PC übertragen*

Ja klar, bei Dateigröße einfach Custom und dann was weiß ich wie viel, 100gb oder so, hauptsache passt. 
Das ist ja eh nur die Obergröße, die Datei wird nur so groß wie sie sein muss. Dann einfach auf ne Externe oder übers Netzwerk auf den neuen Kopieren.


----------



## TestudoImprobis (9. Februar 2014)

john201050 schrieb:


> Ja klar, bei Dateigröße einfach Custom und dann was weiß ich wie viel, 100gb oder so, hauptsache passt.
> Das ist ja eh nur die Obergröße, die Datei wird nur so groß wie sie sein muss. Dann einfach auf ne Externe oder übers Netzwerk auf den neuen Kopieren.



Ich denke ich mache es über das Steam interne Sichern und wiederherstellen. 

Keine Ahnung, hätte ja sein können, dass Probleme auftreten, weil das irgendwie mit der registry zusammen hängt und was weiß ich was. 

Und wenn dann 400 gig


----------



## jamie (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Steam Spiele auf neuen PC übertragen*



TestudoImprobis schrieb:


> Ich denke ich mache es über das Steam interne Sichern und wiederherstellen.
> 
> Keine Ahnung, hätte ja sein können, dass Probleme auftreten, weil das irgendwie mit der registry zusammen hängt und was weiß ich was.
> 
> Und wenn dann 400 gig


 
Keine Angst, auch bei der von mir vorgeschlagenen Lösung gibt es keine solchen Probleme, da sich Steam ja neu installiert.


----------



## Gast20140625 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Steam Spiele auf neuen PC übertragen*

Nö, Registry Probleme gibts keine.

Wenn man nach dem "einfach kopieren" noch die Dateien von Steam überprüfen lässt, kommt eigentlich aufs gleich raus.


----------



## TestudoImprobis (9. Februar 2014)

john201050 schrieb:


> Nö, Registry Probleme gibts keine.
> 
> Wenn man nach dem "einfach kopieren" noch die Dateien von Steam überprüfen lässt, kommt eigentlich aufs gleich raus.



Ich mache es einfach über die Steam Funktion. 

Danke


----------



## ich111 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Steam Spiele auf neuen PC übertragen*

Nur Spielstände gehen mit dem Ordern kopieren verloren


----------



## TestudoImprobis (9. Februar 2014)

ich111 schrieb:


> Nur Spielstände gehen mit dem Ordern kopieren verloren



Sind die nicht in der Steam Cloud?


----------



## hendrosch (9. Februar 2014)

Bei mir klappt die Steam Funktion nicht zuverlässig und dauert dazu ewig, einfach nur den SteamApps Ordner kopieren das klappt zu 100% nur manchmal müssen noch en paar Daten nachgeladen werden ist aber bei der Backup Funktion auch so. 

Mein Steam Ordner ist übrigens 580GB groß und mit Origin und UPlay kommt meine eigens für Spiele angelegte Partition (machts einfacher auf ne SSD für Spiele umzusteigen, bald ists so weit M500 960GB für 390€ !!) auf 660GB. (ohne Battlefield 3&4) Hab die so auch schon öfter einfach durch kopieren bzw. durch nichts machen (Die Festplatte bleibt ja das Sys ist auf der SSD) übertragen.

Ohh ja die Spielstände. 
Bei weitem nicht alle nutzen Steam Cloud und auch die Steam Backup Funktion sichert die meistens oder sogar immer?! nicht, da auf jeden Fall den Dokumente Besitzerordner mit den meisten Spielständen sichern und bei wichtigen Spielen nochmal extra nachgucken. 

Aber generell sicher ich mein altes Sys komplett für mindestens 1/2 Jahr da kann mans wenn man was vergessen hat wieder rausfischen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Steam Spiele auf neuen PC übertragen*



TestudoImprobis schrieb:


> Sind die nicht in der Steam Cloud?


 Nur bei einigen Spielen.


----------



## TestudoImprobis (9. Februar 2014)

hendrosch schrieb:


> Bei mir klappt die Steam Funktion nicht zuverlässig und dauert dazu ewig, einfach nur den SteamApps Ordner kopieren das klappt zu 100% nur manchmal müssen noch en paar Daten nachgeladen werden ist aber bei der Backup Funktion auch so.
> 
> Mein Steam Ordner ist übrigens 580GB groß und mit Origin und UPlay kommt meine eigens für Spiele angelegte Partition (machts einfacher auf ne SSD für Spiele umzusteigen, bald ists so weit M500 960GB für 390€ !!) auf 660GB. (ohne Battlefield 3&4) Hab die so auch schon öfter einfach durch kopieren bzw. durch nichts machen (Die Festplatte bleibt ja das Sys ist auf der SSD) übertragen.
> 
> ...



Ok... Danke


----------



## Shona (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Steam Spiele auf neuen PC übertragen*

no 





TestudoImprobis schrieb:


> Sind die nicht in der Steam Cloud?


 nope,  gibt aber ein programm das alles Orte  kennt und ein Backup macht.  bin aber noch unterwegs und mir fällt der name nicht ein. müsstest also noch etwas geduld haben


achja das mit der steam eigenen backup funktion kann ich nur bestätigen,  die hat noch nie zuverlässig funktioniert und sekbst valve schreibt auf der steam support seite das man den ordner kopieren soll


----------



## TestudoImprobis (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Steam Spiele auf neuen PC übertragen*



Shona schrieb:


> nope,  gibt aber ein programm das alles Orte  kennt und ein Backup macht.  bin aber noch unterwegs und mir fällt der name nicht ein. müsstest also noch etwas geduld haben


 
Savegamebackup?

Wenn du das meinst, dann habe ich da irgendwas falsch eingestellt und ganz alle Orte kennt es nicht


----------



## Shona (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Steam Spiele auf neuen PC übertragen*



TestudoImprobis schrieb:


> Savegamebackup?
> 
> Wenn du das meinst, dann habe ich da irgendwas falsch eingestellt und ganz alle Orte kennt es nicht


 jein es gibt noch eins das immer aktuell ist. 

ps: hab mein beitrag oben noch editiert


----------



## TestudoImprobis (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Steam Spiele auf neuen PC übertragen*



Shona schrieb:


> jein es gibt noch eins das immer aktuell ist.
> 
> ps: hab mein beitrag oben noch editiert


 
Vielleicht kannst du ja dann einen Link schicken.

Am Besten zu dem Programm und der Seite mit dem Steam Support


----------



## Shona (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Steam Spiele auf neuen PC übertragen*



TestudoImprobis schrieb:


> Vielleicht kannst du ja dann einen Link schicken.
> 
> Am Besten zu dem Programm und der Seite mit dem Steam Support


 
1. http://www.gamesave-manager.com
2. https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=7418-YUBN-8129&l=german


----------



## TestudoImprobis (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Steam Spiele auf neuen PC übertragen*



Shona schrieb:


> 1. GameSave Manager
> 2. https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=7418-YUBN-8129&l=german


 
Danke.

Mal schauen, wie ich jetzt weiter mache


----------



## Laudian (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Steam Spiele auf neuen PC übertragen*

Beim Umziehen auf eine neue Platte kopiere ich einfach immer den gesamten Steam Ordner und meinen Benutzerordner. Dann hat man auch immer die Einstellungen für Browser, gespeicherte Passwörter etc alles wieder dabei. Einzige Bedingung ist, dass der Benutzer den gleichen Namen wie auf dem alten Gerät bekommt 

Mir ist ehrlich gesagt kein einziges Spiel bekannt, dass seine Saves nicht entweder im Steam Ordner oder im Benutzerordner hat.


----------



## TestudoImprobis (10. Februar 2014)

TestudoImprobis schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Mal schauen, wie ich jetzt weiter mache



Steam Spreader?


----------



## Shona (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Steam Spiele auf neuen PC übertragen*



Laudian schrieb:


> Mir ist ehrlich gesagt kein einziges Spiel bekannt, dass seine Saves nicht entweder im Steam Ordner oder im Benutzerordner hat.


Nein? Ehrlich nicht? 
Dann schau mal hier durch Steam Game Save Locations - Steam Users' Forums


----------



## TestudoImprobis (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Steam Spiele auf neuen PC übertragen*



Shona schrieb:


> Nein? Ehrlich nicht?
> Dann schau mal hier durch Steam Game Save Locations - Steam Users' Forums


 
Also ich habe gerade mal dieses GameSave installiert und da fehlen schon mal ein paar CounterStrike.
Aber ich habe ja dann noch meinen alten PC.
Da kann ich zur Not auch nacheinander Sachen rüberziehen.


----------



## Shona (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Steam Spiele auf neuen PC übertragen*



TestudoImprobis schrieb:


> Also ich habe gerade mal dieses GameSave installiert und da fehlen schon mal ein paar CounterStrike.
> Aber ich habe ja dann noch meinen alten PC.
> Da kann ich zur Not auch nacheinander Sachen rüberziehen.


 Wenn es um die Config Dateien geht die werden ab Source in der Cloud gespeichert alles davor muss man selbst aus dem Ordner kopieren da es keine Savegames sind
Selbe gilt für Left 4 Dead + Left 4 Dead 2

CS1.6 findet man seit neuestem hier X:\Steam\steamapps\common\Half-Life\cstrike
Bei CS:CZ müsste einen eigenen Ordner habe und CS:CZ Deleted Scenes weiss ich nicht müsste aber auch in einem eigenen Ordner oder im CS:CZ Ordner sein.

Aber auch wenn sie in der Cloud gespeichert werden müssen diese bei dir auf dem PC gesichert werden was GameSave macht undzwar sind das alle Ordner in X:\Steam\userdata\IRGENDEINENUMMER\


----------



## TestudoImprobis (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Steam Spiele auf neuen PC übertragen*



Shona schrieb:


> Wenn es um die Config Dateien geht die werden ab Source in der Cloud gespeichert alles davor muss man selbst aus dem Ordner kopieren da es keine Savegames sind
> Selbe gilt für Left 4 Dead + Left 4 Dead 2
> 
> CS1.6 findet man seit neuestem hier X:\Steam\steamapps\common\Half-Life\cstrike
> ...


 
Danke Danke Danke 

Irgendwie werde ich das schon schaffen.

Ihr habt mir ja genug Möglichkeiten genannt.

Danke an alle!


----------



## Laudian (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Steam Spiele auf neuen PC übertragen*



Shona schrieb:


> Nein? Ehrlich nicht?
> Dann schau mal hier durch Steam Game Save Locations - Steam Users' Forums


 
Ok, C:\ProgramData hatte ich bei meiner Aufzählung vergessen, aber ansonsten lag da doch alles entweder im Benutzerordner C:\Users oder im Steamordner.


----------

